# Strange behaviour



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We've noticed something with Vincents behaviour recently that I'm a little worried about...
We noticed it on Saturday for the first time - he's stated to suck on the end of one of his toys (it is his favourite one) and then 'knead' with his front paws. Now I know this is something to do with immitating suckling, my old cat used to do it all the time.
But we're a little worried that it's suddenly started to happen.
Also, whenever we've left him alone (albeit for no longer than a few hours) the same toy is always soaking wet. We just thought he drooled all over it from being a little sad with us leaving, but we now think he was doing the same suckling action.

So to us it seems like some sort of anxiety thing?

Our neighbour just got a very barky, female dog (a Staffie, I know there can be great ones out there, but I think unfortunately this one is a bit...nasty) and Vincent has started to be on super alert, every time he runs out into the garden he runs straight to the ajoining fence and sniffs and barks at it, even if the neighbouts dog isn't there.

ALSO the same neighbours have a cat that has started pooping in our garden (I'm pissed about it but can't do a lot!) which again has made Vincent so territorial! 

Is there anything someone can advise to help? I don't know if it's because he's still young and it'll pass as he get used to the other dog, or if it's something we should try and nip in the bud?

p.s also, I had a week off work last week. So the routine was a little out of whack because I was at home with him all the time...!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Ruth, 

Saffi does this all the time - every night in fact. I've never worried about it because I too assumed she did it for the same reason as cats. 

I hope you get to the bottom of it... it does seem strange that Vincent has only suddenly started doing it...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Ruth, if you're really concerned then I would contact a behaviourist to get to the bottom of it. I'm sure it's nothing too much to worry about and can be solved with the right guidance  .


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hi Ruth,
> 
> Saffi does this all the time - every night in fact. I've never worried about it because I too assumed she did it for the same reason as cats.
> 
> I hope you get to the bottom of it... it does seem strange that Vincent has only suddenly started doing it...


Yeah, if he'd always done it around us I wouldn't be bothered, I just found it odd as it just started happening.



Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Ruth, if you're really concerned then I would contact a behaviourist to get to the bottom of it. I'm sure it's nothing too much to worry about and can be solved with the right guidance  .


Our dog trainer is doing a behaviour degree (I think she's in her final year!) so we're going to ask her on Monday about it. I don't think he's sick, but I'm worried it's something emotional


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Interesting post - Scamp has always done this with one particular soft toy ! Again we thought it was a comfort thing, his mum stopped feeding and looking after him and his litter mates at 4 wks, he was then looked after by the breeders and we got him at 7 wks.
He still does it now, not every day and its often when we're here, so I don't think its anxiety over us ! He probably only does it for a maximum of 5 mins, usually less, am dreading the day when the poor toy falls apart as I haven't found the exact replacement yet 
Will be interesting to see how many other poo's do this


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara does this with the donkey I brought home with her from Jukee Doodles then falls asleep. My last dog, 7.5 st GSD went through 3 footballs a year using them like a doddy/baby dummy for all of his life and most often fell asleep. I'm guessing he's seeking comfort. Xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think he's also been very grumpy with me, yesterday I was back at work so when I got home in the evening he wouldn't even sit on the sofa with me! Plus Dan was at work so he must have been super grumpy.

He does it to only one toy, and it was one we bought when we first brought Vincent home (and actually replaced a few times already because it's got so manky! Please PaH never discountinue it!).


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

You want to see the state of poor donkey. He's been to the Kirsty hospital for a few stitches here and there, has no eyes, no tail (that got slobbered and sucked on so much amputation was needed) now bless his ears are the next target. She has teddy in the kennels with her so Donkey might go to the Brennan Spa xx


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi buddy as done it since l had him at 8wks he as a cover that hes had from the beginning and he sucks the corners, and treads it like a cat l thought he was having a fit at first never seen a dog do this but he does it when hes tired like a kiddie as a comfort blanket for bedtime


----------

